# No Fatcap Brisket?



## puddy (Mar 8, 2012)

I went to the butcher saturday to order a brisket, I told him that I was going to be smoking it. I went there yesterday and picked it up, opened up the paper and to my surprise there was no fat. Well I'm still going to smoke it but I'm going to make a fatcap using bacon. I figure that the bacon grease will do a pretty good job of basting the meat. I have the piece rubbed with mustard and rub and put in the fridge. I'm going to put it in at 7am wrap it around noon then into the cooler once it hits 190. I also have a chicken that I will be doing as well just in case this doesn't work. Will post pics prior to insertion.


----------



## triplebq (Mar 8, 2012)

Bacon makes anything taste better . Did you buy a flat or a packer ?


----------



## puddy (Mar 8, 2012)

Fresh off the beast packer. I forgot to add that I will break the flat and point prior to foiling and use the point for pulled if I can salvage it. I'm not gonna let it bother me either way I still get to smoke some meat.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 8, 2012)

Good for you in adapting so you can still smoke it. Maybe the butcher trimmed it up for you, not knowing you would have liked the fat cap on it. Can't wait to see the pics and details as I've yet to smoke a brisket.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 8, 2012)

Now I also think that bacon makes anything taste better for sure. But I always leave all the fat cap on my briskets. Well I do cut off the hard fat cap but thats all. I feel it baste the meat better then bacon will. Yes I said it better.


----------



## triplebq (Mar 8, 2012)

Puddy said:


> Fresh off the beast packer. I forgot to add that I will break the flat and point prior to foiling and use the point for pulled if I can salvage it. I'm not gonna let it bother me either way I still get to smoke some meat.


   Just a thought here , You could cut the point off now and butterfly it . Then lay it on top of the flat for the fat of the point to melt through your flat . Most points have a high fat content . Enjoy it !


----------



## jmiller3381 (Mar 8, 2012)

I had the same thing happen once. I bought the cheapest, fattiest bacon I could find and made 2 layers on top of the brisket. Now I'm no expert at smoking brisket, but that was the best one I ever made according to my wife who seems to know it all.


----------



## puddy (Mar 8, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> Now I also think that bacon makes anything taste better for sure. But I always leave all the fat cap on my briskets. Well I do cut off the hard fat cap but thats all. I feel it baste the meat better then bacon will. Yes I said it better.







tripleBQ said:


> Just a thought here , You could cut the point off now and butterfly it . Then lay it on top of the flat for the fat of the point to melt through your flat . Most points have a high fat content . Enjoy it !


No point fat either, the only fat available is what makes the seam between the point and flat.


----------



## sprky (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow never seen a packer with no fat cap. I'd go with the bacon just buy cheap FAT bacon. Another thought is go see the butcher and ask for some beef fat and put that under the bacon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2012)

Curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## puddy (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, I put her in at 7am right now as I'm typing this she is at 173 with a smoker temp of about 240-230. I have not been able to take a look at her but my wife has been tending the flame while I'm at work. I was going to break her down into point and flat but decided that the larger piece of meat would retain moisture better than two smaller pieces of meat. Soon I will be wrapping in foil with apple juice and get her up to final temp then into the cooler (first time for the cooler method). But I will always have my chicken which at this rate will be going in when the brisket is in the cooler. I will still continue to use this butcher as he is very passionate about his profession, but next time I will specify about leaving the fat on. No harm no foul.


----------



## puddy (Mar 9, 2012)

Put in the cooler at 1:40 chicken is in the smoker now.


----------



## redclaymud (Mar 9, 2012)

Lots of stores sell bacon scraps in 5 lb packages, but even so, talk to your meat manager and he might be able to sell you a big hunk of fat for pennies.. 
 


jmiller3381 said:


> I had the same thing happen once. I bought the cheapest, fattiest bacon I could find and made 2 layers on top of the brisket. Now I'm no expert at smoking brisket, but that was the best one I ever made according to my wife who seems to know it all.


----------



## puddy (Mar 9, 2012)

Well the company has left the building, they seemed to like the beef.  I ate it and was surprised at how moist it was, not as moist as it should have been but better than over cooked jerky. I would say a success to my guests and a nightmare for my self.


----------



## puddy (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry for the long wait but here is the final results.







The Brisket







The chicken.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks really good!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks like both turned out great


----------

